# Solved: YouTube BLACK SCREEN in Internet Explorer 11



## mawzi (May 9, 2014)

Navigating to YouTube in Internet Explorer 11 resulted in every video failing to load. Instead, I saw a black screen with no video controls. This is how I solved the problem:


1) Click tools, manage add-ons
2) Under the heading, "Adobe System Incorporated" you will see a listing called, "Shockwave Flash Object". My computer showed the status of this add-on as "Enabled".
3) Highlight "Shockwave Flash Object" by clicking it once. Then, at the bottom, click the button labeled, "Disable". 
4) Close out and refresh your Youtube page. 




Again, this worked perfect for me.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

This doesn't make any sense as the Shockwave Flash Object is the Internet Explorer ActiveX control for Flash. It's needed for the Adobe Flash Player to work on YouTube or any other websites with Flash videos. Did you re-enable it after refreshing your page?


----------

